# Hair or Thread Algae???



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

My stats:

- 2.5 Gallon (only 3 weeks old)

- 20 Watt fluorescent bulb 6700K (10 Hours a day)

- ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II

- Use Seachem ferts (Flourish, Excel, Iron, Phosphorus, Nitrogen, and Potassium) following Seachem's dosing schedule 

- 30% water changes once a week

- Only occupant is a Betta. No clean up crew.

I've looked high and low, and can't seem to find a picture that matches the algae that I'm struggling with. Its very long and thin, with no branching at all whatsoever. What type of algae is this, and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say thread algae. Hair algae is much more dense. Here is a link to check out:
http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_identification.html


----------

